# Anyone using aberdeen for diui



## HighlandChick (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi there I was just wondering if there was anyone here using the aberdeen fertility clinic for diui? My fiancé and I are currently on the waiting list for this and would just like to get some opinions on peoples experiences 

Thanks

HighlandChick


----------



## tazza_uk (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi, 

We were at Aberdeen unit but not for diui.  Is it opinions and experiences on diui or the unit in general you are looking for?

Hope you don't have too long to wait.

Good luck for your journey. 

xx


----------



## HighlandChick (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi *tazza_uk*

Opinions on the general unit would be good too. We have been on the list for nearly 4 months now so hopefully not too long.

Thank you

Xx


----------



## tazza_uk (Apr 23, 2012)

HighlandChick, 

The unit is very busy, as you have probably guessed with the waiting list.  Sometimes they need a bit of chasing for appointments etc.  I hounded them until I got answers!

Its not all bad though, the staff are very friendly upstairs, make sure you are comfy before starting collection/transfer.  Let OH come in once changed into the sexy green scrubs lol.  Make sure you are not suffering with pain.  Explain everything clearly before doing anything and answer all questions before proceeding.

After collection/transfer they don't hurry you out the door, they make sure you are well enough to leave and don't have any questions.  They were fantastic when we were there and helped to make our dreams come true with our second cycle in November.

Wish you all the best for your upcoming cycle and if you have any questions then feel free to message me anytime!

xx


----------



## HighlandChick (Oct 29, 2013)

*tazza_uk*,

Thank you for your reply. That's good to hear about some success stories. Hopefully we won't have much of a wait

X


----------

